# SimpleShot Mini Black Tubing - Product Review



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I really enjoy using the small black latex tubing from SimpleShot. In a single layer it is perfect for small shooters at any size ammo up to 1/4" steel. It works very well for BBs. When doubled, it does reasonably well with 3/8" steel but I think it is best suited for small, low weight ammo. Basically, the perfect bandset for indoor plinking, especially since it is so difficult to cut bands so narrow or make the thin ones last long.

I have two shooters with these tubes that are still going strong after over 600 shots each.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What is the size of this tubing ?

wll


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

wll said:


> What is the size of this tubing ?
> 
> wll


Referred to as Small Tubing/Black on the SimpleShot website. It seems they just added an Extra Small Tubing/Black in the past few days. Never tried that.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

THANKS bunches for the heads-up, bigDH. I think you're correct; Mr M must've just added those just recently. I didn't know about them either. Oh man! I'm right on it. LOL. How soon can they get here*!*

I'm also putting the "*Dipped Latex Tubing*" link in for ya, so everyone can find it and see what you're talking about - Small diameter: .125" ID/.187"OD x .031" wall thickness.


----------

